# Dejan Kulusevski



## juventino (29 Ottobre 2019)

Centrocampista offensivo classe 2000 svedese di origine macedone in forza al Parma, ma di proprietà dell’Atalanta (con cui ha esordito la scorsa stagione). Dopo un inizio in sordina pare aver definitivamente ingranato, trovando i primi gol in Serie A e mettendo in fila una serie di prestazioni convincenti.
Considerato che i bergamaschi hanno Ilicic in scadenza è molto probabile che il prossimo anno rientrerà alla base al posto dello slovacco.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Ottobre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Centrocampista offensivo classe 2000 svedese di origine macedone in forza al Parma, ma di proprietà dell’Atalanta (con cui ha esordito la scorsa stagione). Dopo un inizio in sordina pare aver definitivamente ingranato, trovando i primi gol in Serie A e mettendo in fila una serie di prestazioni convincenti.
> Considerato che i bergamaschi hanno Ilicic in scadenza è molto probabile che il prossimo anno rientrerà alla base al posto dello slovacco.



L'ho notato anche io, molto buono


----------



## juventino (11 Novembre 2019)

Altra bella prestazione con la Roma ieri.


----------



## Mou (11 Novembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Centrocampista offensivo classe 2000 svedese di origine macedone in forza al Parma, ma di proprietà dell’Atalanta (con cui ha esordito la scorsa stagione). Dopo un inizio in sordina pare aver definitivamente ingranato, trovando i primi gol in Serie A e mettendo in fila una serie di prestazioni convincenti.
> Considerato che i bergamaschi hanno Ilicic in scadenza è molto probabile che il prossimo anno rientrerà alla base al posto dello slovacco.



Errata corrige, Ilicic è sloveno.  Kulusevski è un altro dei buoni prospetti che l’Atalanta riesce a scovare e poi, spesso, a rivendere.


----------



## Goro (11 Novembre 2019)

Già che stia facendo bene fuori da Bergamo è un buon segno delle sue qualità reali


----------



## Albijol (11 Novembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Centrocampista offensivo classe 2000 svedese di origine macedone in forza al Parma, ma di proprietà dell’Atalanta (con cui ha esordito la scorsa stagione). Dopo un inizio in sordina pare aver definitivamente ingranato, trovando i primi gol in Serie A e mettendo in fila una serie di prestazioni convincenti.
> Considerato che i bergamaschi hanno Ilicic in scadenza è molto probabile che il prossimo anno rientrerà alla base al posto dello slovacco.



preso in 3 fanta su 4 mi sta regalando gioie immense.


----------

